# تاملات البابا شنودة



## الانبا ونس (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا يا رب أتلمّس إرادتك و لكنى لا أعرف الطريق جملة و تفصيلاً و لذلك فى كل يوم أقول مع المرتل فى المزامير
عرفنى يا رب الطريق التى أسلك فيها علمنى أن أصنع مشيئتك، روحك القدوس فليهدنى إلى الإستقامة
أقول أيضاً إهدنى إلى طريقك فأسلك فى حقك عرفنى يا رب سبلك إهدنى فى سبيل مستقيم
و يقول أيضاً فى المزمور الكبير غريب أنا على الأرض فلا تخفى عنى وصاياك مبارك أنت يا رب فهمنى حقوقك مبارك أنت يا رب أنر لى برك علمنى أن أصنع مشيئتك
و فى آخر كل صلاة نقول سهل حياتنا و أرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك
و نقول فى القداس الإلهى إهدنا إلى ملكوتك 
أنا يا رب كثيراً ما أسقط و أبعد عنك 
و أنت تقول إرجعوا إلى فأرجع إليكم
تقول إرجعوا إلى فأرجع إليكم
و أنا أريد أن أناقش هذا الأمر معك كيف نرجع إليك؟
كيف نرجع إليك إن لم ترجع أنت إلينا؟
ترجع إلينا لكى ترجعنا إليك. يعنى بأيهما نبدأ؟
إحنا اللى نرجع إليك
و لا إنت اللى ترجع إلينا لكى ترجعنا إليك؟
فى قصة الخروف الضال ما كان ممكناً لهذا الخروف الضال أن يرجع إليك
أنت الذى ذهبت و بحثت عنه و وجدته و حملته على منكبيك فرحاً
كذلك الدرهم المفقود ما كان ممكناً أن يرجع إلى كيسه
لكن إنت اللى بحثت عنه و إنت اللى أرجعته إليك.
آدم الذى هرب منك و إختفى وراء الأشجار
هل كنت تقول له إرجع إلى فأرجع إليك؟
ما كان ممكناً أن يرجع إليك، أنت اللى رجعت إليه، إنت اللى بحثت عنه و رجعته.
يونان الهارب منك إنت اللى رجعته
إيليا اللى هرب فى البرية و قالك هدموا مذابحك و قتلوا أنبياءك وبقيت أنا وحدى
إنت اللى أرجعته إليك
توما اللى شك فيك و قال مش ممكن أؤمن بالقيامة إلا لو حطيت صباعى فى المسامير
إنت اللى جيت له مش هو اللى رجع إليك.
التلاميذ اللى خافوا و إختبأوا
إنت اللى رجعت إليهم لكى ترجعهم إليك
شاول الطرطوسى اللى كان بيضطهد الكنيسة و كل يوم يقود رجالاً و نساءاً إلى السجن
مش هو اللى رجع إليك إنت اللى رجعت إليه عشان ترجعه إليك
و مع ذلك بتقول إرجعوا إلى فأرجع إليكم .
لأ يا رب إنت اللى ترجع إلينا عشان نرجع إليك
لوحدنا مش هنعرف نرجع
لوحدنا هنقدر نرجع
و ده كلامك إنت بتقول فى يوحنا 15-5
بدونى لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئاً
بدونى لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئاً
إذن مش هنقدر نرجع إليك بدونك إنت اللى ترجعنا إليك
أيضاً قلت فى المزمور
إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً تعب البناؤون
و إن لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطلاً سهر الحارس
فإحنا إزاى هنبنى حياتنا الروحية من غيرك
إزاى هنحرس أنفسنا من هجمات الشياطين إن لم تحرسنا أنت
نقطة البدء تكون منك مش مننا.
تقول لازم إنتم تطلبونى؟
ده عشان نطلبك لازم نعمتك هى اللى تخلينا نطلبك
كيف تكون نقطة البدء؟
هل مهمة رجوعنا إليك هى مهمتنا إحنا أم مهمتك إنت؟
مهمة توبتنا هل توبتنا إحنا اللى نتوب
و لا نقول كما قلت فى أرميا النبى توبنى يا رب فأتوب
أنا عايز أتوب لكنك إنت اللى تتوبنى و بدونك لا أستطيع أن أتوب.

توبنى يا رب فأتوب فى أرميا 31-18
إرجعنا يا رب فنرجع إرددنا يا رب إله خلاصنا
إردد يا رب سبينا مثل السيول فى الجنوب
أنر بوجهك علينا فنخلص.

إنت يا رب بتقول إرجعوا إلى فأرجع إليكم
و إحنا عايزين إنك إنت ترجع إلينا لكى ترجعنا إليك
فهذا هو عملك الإلهى هذه هى مسئوليتك الإلهية 
لأنك إنت الراعى الصالح
المفروض إنك إنت ترعانا فى مواضع خضرة
و على ماء الراحة توردنا و ترد أنفسنا و تهدينا إلى سبل البر
حتى إن صرنا فى وادى ظل الموت
لا نخاف شراً لأنك أنت معنا
إنت بتقول يا رب فى سفر حزقيال النبى
أنا أرعى غنمى و أربضها يقول السيد الرب.
و أطلب الضال و أسترد المطرود
و أجبر الكسير و أعصب الجريح.
هل تظن إن الضال ده يرجع لوحده إن لم تطلبه أنت؟
إنت بتقول أنا أطلب الضال - أطلبه إذن و إسعى إليه
و إسترد المطرود لأن المطرود مش هيقدر يجيب نفسه
و إنت اللى تجبر الكسير و إنت اللى تعصب الجريح.
يجيلك يا رب واحد من أولادك
و يقولك إعطنى نصيبى من الميراث
و ياخد بعضه و يمشى، تقوم تسيبه يمشى؟
أهو مشى و داق و رجع تانى.
لكن فيه ناس كتير خرجوا من بيتك
و ضلوا و مرجعوش و هما الغالبية.

إنت بتقول أخلص غنمى فلا تكون بعد غنيمة،
هل تظن غنمك هتقدر تخلص ​*لو عيز تمع بقيتها اعمل داونلوود من هنا
download it from this link
http://rapidshare.com/files/130778517/Appeal_to_God-by_bahy.wmv

منقووووووووووووووووووووووو ل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة قوي بجد

انا حسيت ان البابا بيتكلم مع واحد صحبة

مش صلاة فيها رهبة او خوف او تصنع

اد كدا العلاقة بينة وبين ربنا قريبة جدا جدا كدا 

صداقة قوية فعلآ

الف شكر حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل

 ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميله قوووووووووووي



مرسي ليك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كلمات روعة بجد ربنا يحفظلنا حياته سنين عديدة وازمنة سالمة

 شكرا على الموضوع بنت الانبا ونس ربنا يباركك


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكوا والرب يبارككوا منورين الموضوع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جمال اوووووووى 
مرسىىىى على التأملات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا كوكو ربنا يباركك 

شكرا لتشجيعك ​*


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

تأملات راااااااااااااااااااااائعه

لقداسه البابا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*عبقري اللاهوت قداسة البابا شنودة
شكرا" لك اخت  الانبا ونس
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بحب دايما اسمع التأمل ده لقداسه البابا لان بحس انه بيكلم قلب وعقل كل حد فينا حسب سنه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------

